# Best way of display multiple videos at once?



## ZephireNZ (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll be running a dual-projector setup, and will have two separate videos that need to be played simultaneously. What's the best way to about this, for free (as in beer)?

I've tried and succeeded with having two instances of VLC open on two different screens, but it's difficult to get them to play at the same time (It's basically trying to press each play button in succession as quick as possible).

I also looked into QLab (it'll be running on a mac if all goes well). I read that it supports video on the premise of adding it each time the project is closed, which would be annoying but I can live with it.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 6, 2013)

You can rent qlabs for like $7.00


----------



## StNic54 (Apr 6, 2013)

Two projectors, two laptops, two index fingers.


----------



## metti (Apr 6, 2013)

Just rent QLab. As long as free as in beer permits the cost of a 6-pack you should be good to go and you won't want to kill yourself.


----------

